# Arduino-controlled Ouija board (via Sparkfun)



## ryschwith (Oct 27, 2014)

Not sure if this will be useful to anyone, but I stumbled across an interesting video on Sparkfun's site about making an self-moving Ouija board (courtesy of an Arduino, a couple of motors, and some magnets).

https://www.sparkfun.com/videos?_ga=1.53373024.914826722.1415239152#startproject/4B7OTyLYf70


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks very cool, but a bit expensive. However, I don't think it would be too hard to build a cheaper version of it.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Would make a neat prop, though a bit surprised at how complex the example seems to be. Seems like a DIY Etch-a-Sketch style movement would cheaper, more simple to build and more compact under the board.

This example is probably overbuilt for purposes of moving the planchette, but to get some idea of the mechanism: (skip to 1:30 + to see things start to come together)






If you wanted to be a bit more fancy, instead of moving just the magnet, the mechanism could move a third small motor with a disk and magnet on it. This could give a 'rotation' function.


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

I might have to try this- I know I threw away a bubble jet printer carriage that would have had me half way there. That settles it, I'm never throwing anything away again.
-Mike


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

I also forgot to mention that if I were to attempt one of these, my preference would be for small DC motors VS steppers. The screeching noise from the steppers would spoil the illusion IMHO.


----------

